# Hello From Colorado!



## BurtonAvenger

So do we get a discount since you're here to just promote your company? Seems kind of shitty to promote yourself without offering anything to the community.


----------



## DriveOn

Rocky Mountain Super Pass Plus!!!! :dance1:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

DriveOn said:


> Do all forums have members like you? Seems like that is not very friendly.
> 
> 
> Don't assume pal :dance:


Well I could just be a dick and kick the side of your sprinter van next time it rolls through town. Would that be better? 

Seriously it's a community here, why aren't you offering anything to them since it's clear you just want promote your Sprinter van. Don't be such a fucking bottom feeder.


----------



## ridinbend

Your only hurting your chances of getting any business from the collective by being a tool to one of the corner stone members.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Some fun reading for Captain Sprinter Van. 

*Spam

NO. No damned way. You spam, you will be banned so fast you'll get radiation burns. See the other thread in this section on "Posting Surveys and Advertising" if you have a snowboarding-related business. Posts with irrelevant links to unrelated business or products are spam, and yes we'll notice. Signatures with links to non-snowboarding businesses are spam as well, although we'll sometimes let an unobtrusive one go. Repeatedly posting stuff that references your website is spam, no matter what word you want to use instead. We have paid advertising. If you want to advertise, use that.*

*Some practical advice for new members

As a newcomer you haven't yet established any cred or any rapport with the group. Just as in real life, if you come in with mouth blazing you'll get punched. Please use some common sense. This is a community. Many of our members ride together, and many are friends on and off the forum. You are, metaphorically, a stranger walking up to a group of people and trying to join in. Be circumspect, try to learn the personalities and the flavor of the forum before diving in full volume.*

You can read this here.

Then there's this. 


*Advertising

If you want to open a thread to point people to your SNOWBOARDING RELATED product or company, that's ok. Don't open multiple threads in multiple sections, or you'll be deleted and banned. Don't 'bump' your thread every day with irrelevant addendums. Don't drop irrelevant posts into multiple existing threads pointing out your company or thread. Be prepared for a little bit of abuse in any case. Be a contributing member, not just a free-advertiser. It is ok to have a link to your SNOWBOARDING RELATED company web page in your signature.*

You can read that here. 

Now want to tell me how I'm being a dick? Where's the discount for members of this community that had to be bothered by your spamming. I know SEO is expensive and building word of mouth takes time especially when competing against the likes of CME. But being a dick and bottom feeder gets you no where. You in your infinite wisdom are trying to build inbound links to your site to drive up your Google positioning. Don't think some of us can't see that.


----------



## DriveOn

I wish you happy holidays and a happy New Year! May you be grateful.



We are very excited to provide transportation for The Dirty Dozen Brass Band from New Orleans for their Colorado tour.

If you are in Aspen and Telluride lets kick it! :samba:

IF you would like more info I am happy to talk about it. IF you want to talk business you can email me.


----------



## Donutz

DriveOn said:


> I wish you happy holidays and a happy New Year! May you be grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> We are very excited to provide transportation for The Dirty Dozen Brass Band from New Orleans for their Colorado tour.
> 
> If you are in Aspen and Telluride lets kick it! :samba:
> 
> IF you would like more info I am happy to talk about it. IF you want to talk business you can email me.


The only reason you got a second look instead of a ban-and-clean is because you bought a membership. That buys you some slack. BTW, you can thank BA for that -- I didn't notice right away.

The point here is that A) your business isn't snowboarding-related that I can see (unless I missed something) and B) Most of your first posts were basically ads, and the rest are defending your ads.

I just this morning deleted some stereo-and-cell-phone-sales spam. You might be thinking "but it's just one item, what's the big deal" but we get a _lot_ of this shit. So we're militant about cleaning it up, and as the guidelines say "normal rules of moderation do not apply" when members are dealing with someone they consider a spammer.

BTW, BA is being pretty easy one you. I think he must have just got laid or something.


----------



## chomps1211

Donutz said:


> ...BTW, BA is being pretty easy one you. I think he must have just got laid or something.


Well, _that_ maybe and there's good snow to be had!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Donutz said:


> The only reason you got a second look instead of a ban-and-clean is because you bought a membership. That buys you some slack. BTW, you can thank BA for that -- I didn't notice right away.
> 
> The point here is that A) your business isn't snowboarding-related that I can see (unless I missed something) and B) Most of your first posts were basically ads, and the rest are defending your ads.
> 
> I just this morning deleted some stereo-and-cell-phone-sales spam. You might be thinking "but it's just one item, what's the big deal" but we get a _lot_ of this shit. So we're militant about cleaning it up, and as the guidelines say "normal rules of moderation do not apply" when members are dealing with someone they consider a spammer.
> 
> BTW, BA is being pretty easy one you. I think he must have just got laid or something.


No I back taco'd a tree today in the pow. I'm a little out of it. Trust me I can ramp up intensity if you want.


----------



## 2hellnbak

BA is right. Colorado mountain express has already put you out of business and you haven't even made the first payment....


----------



## Noreaster

2hellnbak said:


> BA is right. Colorado mountain express has already put you out of business and you haven't even made the first payment....


Insofar as shuttling people to/from resorts I agree with that statement. OP, you don't hold a candle to CME or Summit Express, they are not even in the same universe with your one-van operation. 

The only advantage you could offer to people on this forum is a significantly reduced cost of service. That's basically your only hail mary pass. But you come here unprepared to readily give that information. And even if you generate enough traffic to increase your site visibility (and I doubt you will) what you're offering won't be enough to lure customers away from bigger, better, well established services.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

For anyone in Denver that is looking to save on a ride up. Greyhound from the Denver transfer center is 23.50 at the location and cheaper online. Drops you in Frisco and you can bus it anywhere else in the county. Every time I've taken it up the ride has been just about the same as driving.


----------



## booron

I know its not for everyone, but I just got a Hyundai Sonata from Advantage for $16/day at DEN. I can smoke cigs the whole way up 70 too....


----------



## BurtonAvenger

booron said:


> I know its not for everyone, but I just got a Hyundai Sonata from Advantage for $16/day at DEN. I can smoke cigs the whole way up 70 too....


This is for the win!


----------



## DriveOn

I love Rock and Roll! :jumping1:







Yo


----------



## booron

DriveOn said:


> FEEL free to delete what ever you want. Sorry if you don't like my postings and sorry I ruined your day about it. My one van operation is doing fine. I have been hit up by other transport services in the area on their overflow business. I think jumping on this will be sweet. I am going to get in a lot of days this winter doing it! I got a ride to Copper on Wednesday thru Facebook. No need to advertise here to avatar's :embarrased1:
> 
> I have also taken rides in both of those company's vans. Both do not have near the features I have installed into my van.
> 
> Her name is Janis ccasion14: Yo


Unless...Can you give me a quote?

I've got 4 guys, three rollers (one guy's renting skis...). Pick us up at DEN 7AM JAN4 (Sunday), drop us off at the Breck Gondola (Stop at Idaho Springs for cigarette and coffee). Hold our bags and pick us up at Breck Gond around 5PM, Bring us to hotel, not sure which one yet, but my buddy loves Bubba Haught and wants to stay at that one that he bartends. We may want to go to Copper or Vail on Monday morning, we'll try and let you know by 1AM. Bring us to either of those places by 9AM and Pick us up from either of those places around 5 and bring us back to Bubba Haught's. Same thing Tuesday morning. Unless we go to Keystone, in that case be on call as we may try and do some late night action. We'll have all our shit on Tuesday because we're going back to Denver and staying at an extended stay by Shotgun Willies/Penthouse. We'll just cab it to the airport from there Wednesday....

Can you do this for less then $99.23???


----------



## booron

booron said:


> Unless...Can you give me a quote?
> 
> I've got 4 guys, three rollers (one guy's renting skis...). Pick us up at DEN 7AM JAN4 (Sunday), drop us off at the Breck Gondola (Stop at Idaho Springs for cigarette and coffee). Hold our bags and pick us up at Breck Gond around 5PM, Bring us to hotel, not sure which one yet, but my buddy loves Bubba Haught and wants to stay at that one that he bartends. We may want to go to Copper or Vail on Monday morning, we'll try and let you know by 1AM. Bring us to either of those places by 9AM and Pick us up from either of those places around 5 and bring us back to Bubba Haught's. Same thing Tuesday morning. Unless we go to Keystone, in that case be on call as we may try and do some late night action. We'll have all our shit on Tuesday because we're going back to Denver and staying at an extended stay by Shotgun Willies/Penthouse. We'll just cab it to the airport from there Wednesday....
> 
> Can you do this for less then $99.23???


Dood! Totally forgot you need a bucket in there as we're from Minnesota and at least one of us is known to suffer from severe AMS!!!!


----------



## neni

booron said:


> Dood! Totally forgot you need a bucket in there as we're from Minnesota and at least one of us is known to suffer from severe AMS!!!!


Just out of curiosity... why was it important to mention that you're from Minnesota?


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> Just out of curiosity... why was it important to mention that you're from Minnesota?


:lol:
*neni,.. FTW!!!!*
:cheer: :cheer1: :cheer:

:hairy:


----------



## DriveOn

I am sure Vertical Scope appreciates the loss of would be advertisers due to negative trolls. I see that most topics are left dormant for days. The activity on this sight is pretty low. 

I did pay for a subscription and I do snowboard. I have also been on the internet since Prodigy 1.0 so make my day. :finger1:


Sure I will use this place for product knowledge. Thats about it! Maybe post a pic or two. :hairy:


Enjoy the fake snow


----------



## BurtonAvenger

DriveOn said:


> I am sure Vertical Scope appreciates the loss of would be advertisers due to negative trolls. I see that most topics are left dormant for days. The activity on this sight is pretty low.
> 
> I did pay for a subscription and I do snowboard. I have also been on the internet since Prodigy 1.0 so make my day. :finger1:
> 
> 
> Sure I will use this place for product knowledge. Thats about it! Maybe post a pic or two. :hairy:
> 
> 
> Enjoy the fake snow


Typical response from someone that doesn't like it when they don't play by the rules and get called out. You clearly don't know shit about web traffic or analytics. Also if you paid attention to the advertising you would see it's almost 100% Google Ads. 

How cute you're trying to back up your Internet knowledge by dropping an ancient Prodigy 1.0 reference. That's nice. Doesn't mean you're good at using it. Which you've clearly demonstrated here.


----------



## DriveOn

Enjoy seeing all those Best Buy Ads and filler.

A mature response to my postings is all that was needed. The behavior on this forum is horrible. 

The same people on it all the time? why? and for what purpose?


o thats right nothing better to do! :happy:


----------



## ekb18c

To OP the way you are acting is a real turn off and you are not handling this in a professional manner. Is this how you deal with difficult situations? If that is case you are not doing your business any good. 

I think it's best if you just stop and let this thread die. The more people see this thread, the more negative things will be associated with you and your business.


----------



## DriveOn

Honestly, I hope that the actual folks that see this understand what a troll is and does.

I am a good person and give much respect. It would be nice to grab a client off the forum but really I am good with how I do find my riders. 

If you actually wanted to help me you could give me more positive info.

Like reps and groups or teams that may have interests.




I deal with professionals that love what they do. If it is a ride to the Kush Club then so be it.


----------



## neni

ekb18c said:


> To OP the way you are acting is a real turn off and you are not handling this in a professional manner. Is this how you deal with difficult situations? If that is case you are not doing your business any good.
> 
> I think it's best if you just stop and let this thread die. The more people see this thread, the more negative things will be associated with you and your business.


Beat me to it.

BA is no troll; the member discount was a well meant suggestion - often used by other suppliers here btw.

Your initial post made me suddently rethink transportation plans for the upcoming CO trip, I thought hey, maybe I should cancel the rental car and use that van instead, would solve the "don't drink n drive - but I like aprés!" dilemma.... but as the thread goes on... well... I use past tense consciously... :dunno:
To me, you come access bit arrogant and I, personally, don't like arrogant ppl, especially in the service sector. A potential customer can be won or lost within some sentences. So maybe you're not, maybe you are - doesn't matter if you _are_; you come _across_ alike... (oh I know, you don't _need_ me anyway as your business is doing well anyway! - See... this doesn’t make for a win). No pun intended, not judging, just saying.

BTW: You only see ppl who are logged in, you don't see the _guests_ visiting the site. How many have the same feeling as l...?


----------



## DriveOn

It is all good I don't player hate. I play and participate!

I don't care who you are on this board. Those actions are piss poor.

If I did something to erk the tron gods may mercy be on my soul.


----------



## chomps1211

DriveOn said:


> I am sure Vertical Scope appreciates the loss of would be advertisers due to negative trolls. I see that most topics are left dormant for days. The activity on this sight is pretty low.
> 
> I did pay for a subscription and I do snowboard. I have also been on the internet since Prodigy 1.0 so make my day. :finger1:
> 
> 
> Sure I will use this place for product knowledge. Thats about it! Maybe post a pic or two. :hairy:
> 
> 
> Enjoy the fake snow


What a tool!

One of the Mod's, Donutz has explained things to you. You say you actually read the rulze, and if not, They were posted here for you to read. You even acknowledged the part where they specifically warn you to expect some abuse, ("...if you're "only here for the beer") so to speak!

You've read and acknowledged the section that describes what happens in the cases of Spammers, _(...and especially, whiny defensive, argumentative excuse making spammers,_) ...informing you that the "Normal" rules of forum etiquette and moderator intervention to quell any over the top, degrading and wildly insulting replies and remarks is suspended! 

After all that, after being informed by the moderator about "Why" this was happening. And even acknowledging that you were aware of the potential for abuse,..! You react just like every other spammer! :shrug:
You are absolutely no different whatsoever than _ANY_ other Spammer that's popped their greazzy little head up here in the four years I've been a member.

So quit acting like you are going to be vindicated and that this is somehow going to come back to bite "Us" in the ass! You aren't, It won't, and we'll still be here abusing trolls & spammers _long_ after your van has broken down, been abandoned and stripped for parts!


----------



## DriveOn

This is suppose to be a welcome new members thread. I did not create an AD thread. 

I mentioned I had a service, did not spam and never really got a chance to even offer up a discount for board members. 

If I had the chance maybe among those interested we could have figured something out. You know like adults???


----------



## Noreaster

DriveOn said:


> Honestly, I hope that the actual folks that see this understand what a troll is and does.
> 
> I am a good person and give much respect. It would be nice to grab a client off the forum but really I am good with how I do find my riders.
> 
> If you actually wanted to help me you could give me more positive info.
> 
> Like reps and groups or teams that may have interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deal with professionals that love what they do. If it is a ride to the Kush Club then so be it.



Sure, nobody has ever heard glib, self-aggrandizing statements from a new company before. :facepalm3:

Why would anyone want to help you? You're an unknown entity represented (on this forum) by a guy displaying an attitude and maturity of a petulant high school sophomore.

I know CME well, I've been using them for years and have brought a lot of business to them in the past. They are not only the transportation company of personal choice for myself, my family and friends but also for my professional associates who utilize their logistics in organization of corporate events and trade shows in Denver/Summit area. 

Even if there was a momentary consideration of giving you a benefit of the doubt on my part it's been long gone after watching how you handle yourself. No one I know would ever hire you, certainly not the people willing to pay for the services of a private carrier. 

Readily admitting to potential clients that you don't need them "but it would be nice" for them to hook you up is a kiss of death in my book. In reality it's the other way around: you need us, we don't need you. Certainly not with the multitude of more attractive choices out there. But good luck scrounging Facebook for clients, that'll grow your business like nothing else.


----------



## DriveOn

Noreaster said:


> Sure, nobody has ever heard glib, self-aggrandizing statements from a new company before. :facepalm3:
> 
> Why would anyone want to help you? You're an unknown entity represented (on this forum) by a guy displaying an attitude and maturity of a petulant high school sophomore.
> 
> I know CME well, I've been using them for years and have brought a lot of business to them in the past. They are not only the transportation company of personal choice for myself, my family and friends but also for my professional associates who utilize their logistics in organization of corporate events and trade shows in Denver/Summit area.
> 
> Even if there was a momentary consideration of giving you a benefit of the doubt on my part it's been long gone after watching how you handle yourself. No one I know would ever hire you, certainly not the people willing to pay for the services of a private carrier.
> 
> Readily admitting to potential clients that you don't need them "but it would be nice" for them to hook you up is a kiss of death in my book. In reality it's the other way around: you need us, we don't need you. Certainly not with the multitude of more attractive choices out there. But good luck scrounging Facebook for clients, that'll grow your business like nothing else.



I don't think I came off with an attitude. What I got was rude and abusive responses to simply putting it out there that I had a Van Service. If you enjoy doing that over the internet that is your game but not mine. Never did I wish ill will towards anyone. Their are plenty of choices and my choice is to not deal with avatars. Sorry for the intrusion. 

If you have a PS4 you can try but die in Battlefield 4 DirtyDown504 is my tag ... Bring it!


----------



## DevilWithin

How about you drive the fuck on outta here...

Is that adult-like enough for you?


----------



## chomps1211

Since I noticed that a few of your,… somewhat less than demure or eloquent posts from yesterday have been edited here today,..

I also just noticed, true to being the weasel that you obviously are? You've gone back and tried to alter history with quick nonsensical edits to your comments and behavior in your first spammy thread! :no2:

If anyone here had any benefit's of doubt to offer up for you before,..? They are _GONE THE FUCK NOW!!!_ :finger1:

The following are QFT; 




DriveOn said:


> I am sure Vertical Scope appreciates the loss of would be advertisers due to negative trolls. I see that most topics are left dormant for days. The activity on this sight is pretty low.
> 
> I did pay for a subscription and I do snowboard. I have also been on the internet since Prodigy 1.0 so make my day. :finger1:
> 
> 
> Sure I will use this place for product knowledge. Thats about it! Maybe post a pic or two. :hairy:
> 
> 
> Enjoy the fake snow






DriveOn said:


> Enjoy seeing all those Best Buy Ads and filler.
> 
> A mature response to my postings is all that was needed. The behavior on this forum is horrible.
> 
> The same people on it all the time? why? and for what purpose?
> 
> 
> o thats right nothing better to do! :happy:






DriveOn said:


> Honestly, I hope that the actual folks that see this understand what a troll is and does.
> 
> I am a good person and give much respect. It would be nice to grab a client off the forum but really I am good with how I do find my riders.
> 
> If you actually wanted to help me you could give me more positive info.
> 
> Like reps and groups or teams that may have interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deal with professionals that love what they do. If it is a ride to the Kush Club then so be it.






DriveOn said:


> It is all good I don't player hate. I play and participate!
> 
> I don't care who you are on this board. Those actions are piss poor.
> 
> If I did something to erk the tron gods may mercy be on my soul.





DriveOn said:


> This is suppose to be a welcome new members thread. I did not create an AD thread.
> 
> I mentioned I had a service, did not spam and never really got a chance to even offer up a discount for board members.
> 
> If I had the chance maybe among those interested we could have figured something out. You know like adults???




Sorry I was late & missed getting a few before they were changed,.. :dunno: (...I was involved in my own little, knock down, drag out flame war! :blink: Was busy getting myself some fire retard underwear and,.. No,.. wait, fire _retardant_ undergarments! That was it!) Whoopsy!  :lol:


----------



## DriveOn

Merry Christmas and I wish you all the best! :cheer1:


----------



## neni

Well... seems as if you got the point. BFT: chomps, deleting posts, for me, is a sign of reflection and insight, and a - tho very hidden - sorry I may was wrong. In that sense:

OP, :welcome: to the forum. Stay around and contribute (be it gear advice, travel reports, funny comments or pics of the nice snow you guys have right now while most of us are suffering from warm temps and lack of snow - which generally doesn't lighten the mood ) and you'll see, it's a nice place to hang around.


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> Well... seems as if you got the point. BFT: *chomps, deleting posts, for me, is a sign of reflection and insight, and a - tho very hidden - sorry I may was wrong. *In that sense:


LoL …and _that's_ exactly what we love about you!!  :cheer: Always a very Warm, Very positive, upbeat, generous, kind and forgiving outlook! :wub: :cheer: :hairy:



You know,.. I was going to post some other stuff explaning my,… _take_ on that whole deleting and post editing, but I think I'll just _leave it be!_ No real need for me to be "Negative Nancy" right now! 


Kiddo,.. Seriously! Don't _ever_ change!  :jumping1: 


:hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

DriveOn said:


> Enjoy seeing all those Best Buy Ads and filler.
> 
> A mature response to my postings is all that was needed. The behavior on this forum is horrible.
> 
> The same people on it all the time? why? and for what purpose?
> 
> 
> o thats right nothing better to do! :happy:


You are clearly a fucktard. Nice way of taking a pot shot at the forum. Also as previously stated you don't know shit about this forum or even the Internet. 



DriveOn said:


> Honestly, I hope that the actual folks that see this understand what a troll is and does.
> 
> I am a good person and give much respect. It would be nice to grab a client off the forum but really I am good with how I do find my riders.
> 
> If you actually wanted to help me you could give me more positive info.
> 
> Like reps and groups or teams that may have interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deal with professionals that love what they do. If it is a ride to the Kush Club then so be it.


I'm sure they understand what a spammer is and that it's not tolerated. 

Oh more victim speech. Yeah I'm sure you're a fucking saint. 

As mentioned you wouldn't be here if you didn't need us, we don't need you. 

I'll be honest I know hundreds of reps/teams/snow people. But I refuse to ever send someone to an inferior business. You wanted to play big dick swinger, you lost. 



DriveOn said:


> It is all good I don't player hate. I play and participate!
> 
> I don't care who you are on this board. Those actions are piss poor.
> 
> If I did something to erk the tron gods may mercy be on my soul.


No you want to play by your rules on others ground. Your actions are what we, those that are part of this community deem piss poor. 



DriveOn said:


> This is suppose to be a welcome new members thread. I did not create an AD thread.
> 
> I mentioned I had a service, did not spam and never really got a chance to even offer up a discount for board members.
> 
> If I had the chance maybe among those interested we could have figured something out. You know like adults???


Well this is just a bold face lie. I better put my boots on cause the shit is getting deep.


----------



## DriveOn

Breaking in this bad boy tomorrow at Copper!!! :jumping1:











I have rode Burton for over 10 years. This is my first non Burton board!

Got the board over the summer for $200 off MSRP


----------



## chomps1211

…just a heads up, If you want to actually remain and be accepted here as a contributing member? I might suggest posting that in a Brand new Thread. Leave *this* thread alone completely,.. to be forgotten and die of natural causes and neglect.

Just my 2₵


----------



## DriveOn

This is my thread and I am not in ANY violation. I have removed what ever problems there were. Lay off me brah! I am just a new "paid" member posting in a new member thread.


----------



## DriveOn

Copper has about 35 inches of base in mid December! Not bad

Eldora has over 40


----------



## BurtonAvenger

And you're still a tool.


----------



## DriveOn

I got my Boss 390's on closeout to for $ 120 online...


Brand new set up under $500~ :jumping1:


Ready to ride!!!


----------



## Argo

I live slope side, know plenty of "teams" and the people that are in charge of getting their transportation arranged for weekly travels to the airport. I also work in the professional world when I am not snowboarding 150-180 days a year. In this profession I am constantly arranging transportation for what I will just call "clients" on a daily basis getting to vail from Denver. We typically use cme or a local private limo service that has a sprinter or 5..... 

Based on your immature ways of drumming up business I would never consider you. But, you also don't need me so I guess that's a win-win.....:facepalm1:

I am an actual folk, I know what a troll is..... 



DriveOn said:


> Honestly, I hope that the actual folks that see this understand what a troll is and does.
> 
> I am a good person and give much respect. It would be nice to grab a client off the forum but really I am good with how I do find my riders.
> 
> If you actually wanted to help me you could give me more positive info.
> 
> Like reps and groups or teams that may have interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deal with professionals that love what they do. If it is a ride to the Kush Club then so be it.


----------



## deagol

Wow, I can't believe this thread is still going...

I would echo what others have said here OP, let this thread die... it is not helping your cause.


----------



## DriveOn

Its all good! I got nothing but love for ya! 


I think it is rather funny that my responses are viewed as immature when those that post against me are rude, profain, and threating.

There are plenty of people that need a private driver. I have a Sprinter Van. Big deal! It is what it is. 


A few rude people over the internet don't really bother me. It was my mistake to think that I would get positive responses. I wish everyone the best in 2015. May you ride as much as you are allowed! :snowboard3:


----------



## DriveOn

A nice hello or hey nice board would be great!


Why sooooo mean all the times? :embarrased1:


----------



## chomps1211

DriveOn said:


> This is my thread and I am not in ANY violation. I have removed what ever problems there were. Lay off me brah! I am just a new "paid" member posting in a new member thread.


*OH FOR FUCK'S SAKE!!!! YOU ARE SUCH A GODANM, WHINY, ASSHAT, FUCKTARD TOOL!!!*

Seriously dude! You can't even recognize a helping hand when it's offered!

I was trying to do you a solid you STUPID fucking moron! *By suggesting you let this thread die so people can forget about it! They could quit seeing and being reminded of what a TOOL you are, and you could have wiped the slate clean, started over and just start posting like a regular member!*

There have been a few others here who started out just like you and who _finally_ saw the light and were accepted as just another forum member.

*But Nooooooooooo,.. Not you!*! You're going to keep your ball and play with it the way _YOU_ want! _"I paid my money and I'm gonna do it my way!"_ Well then, don't expect we're gonna give a fuck when you cry about how mistreated you are. 

*I'll just bet your mommy used to complain to the other kids parents that their kids wouldn't play with you!!!*

Fuck off then! I hope the membership is non refundable! Because, if You keep proving what a tool you are, no one is going to lighten up on you and you will eventually go "buhbye" :finger1:

So personally, I'm glad you won't be around to infect the boards here with your bullshit!


----------



## snowklinger

damn chomperz rough day buddy?

epic thread op


----------



## chomps1211

snowklinger said:


> damn chomperz rough day buddy?
> 
> epic thread op


:blush: Lol Yeah, maybe just a tad! :blush:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Someone needs to shit. I would suggest shitting on this guys Sprinter Van. A nice speckling of pain killers, chocolate cake, and bowel movement will really attract him more customers.


----------



## DriveOn

Like I said I have removed or have had removed anything that may not sit right with this forum. 

If I backed down from those that like to be rude and negative I would not be where I am today. I thought adding in resort runs would be a great way to get to the mountain and get paid to do so.

There are not many music festivals in the winter. This van is just an addition to what I have been doing for years. I don't run a shuttle company and don't plan on competing with them. Even though my daily rate blows them out of the water. 

Anyone that feels they need to continue to be harsh or negative is on them not me. 

Here is a pic of my newly mounted Fat Cat 6's on my T4R!

My ride on my ride! :nospam:


----------



## DriveOn




----------



## DriveOn

My driver is also an experienced stage tech. If you know anyone that plays rock music I can help them out. 

:snowboard2:


----------

